

Google Voice with your existing number - mcav
http://googlevoiceblog.blogspot.com/2009/10/google-voice-with-your-existing-number.html

======
stuartjmoore
GV is great, but this isn't really worth it. It only lets you use the
voicemail function, and since nobody uses VM (at least in my age group),
there's really no point to it.

The only VM I've received this year was two seconds long because the caller
forgot to hang up.

------
jpcx01
This is a gimped google voice number. Seems like its still better to switch to
full service (still requires changing your numbers).

------
perone
"Not available for your country" =(

